# kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern



## normfest (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Benutze einen Spaltsiebfilter CompactSieve II alls vorfilter,danach geht es in einen Oase biotec 10.1 mein wasser ist auch in ordnung habe aber sehr viele Schwebeteile im Wasser.die mich etwas stören.(nach Aufwirbelung setzen sich die kleins schwebstoffe wieder ab,und sind im Wasser sichtbar(Nachts mit beleuchtung).)
Nun habe ich viel gelessen das Schwebeteile mit einen Trommel oder Vliesfilter zu filtern geht!Verstehe nur nicht das solche Filter alls Vorfilter eingezetzt oder beschrieben werden.
Möchte meine jetzige Anlage nicht gegen ein so treures gerät tauschen,würde mir gerne etwas selber bauen die alls letzte Stufe, vor den Rücklauf zum Teich steht. Macht mein Gedankenspiel sinn? einen kleinen Trommler oder Vliesser oder einen Sifi mit feinem Sieb mir zu Bastelln??

Gruß Marc


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Hi Marc,
zum probieren reicht eine "Bäckerkiste", die mit offenen Gittern.
In diese legst du feines Vlies und schaust mal was da dann hängenbleibt. :smoki

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Scheiteldelle (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

oder 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23328

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30933


----------



## normfest (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Hallo Scheiteldelle
Ich kenne die 2 systeme von dir und habe sie auch schon erfolgreich getestet.
Mir ist nur der Aufwand 2te pumpe raus an Teich aufbauen usw eigentlich zu groß,und sieht nicht toll aus.
daher meine frage einen kleinen trommler oder kleinen Vlieser,oder aber einen kleinen Sifi zu bauen und nach meiner Anlage fest zu instalieren.
Meine frage dazu ist eigentlich macht das sinn
toll finde ich den Trommler von https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30310 oder https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28763 sind wiklich zwei tolle berichte.
Sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-Sieb...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1c1b47a3b6 natürlich mit feinen Sieb möchte mein sytem behalten und erst danach feinstfiltern.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Olli.P (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Hi Marc,


ich denke mal, Eigenbau -Trommler oder -SiFi wird dir nix bringen, dafür werden die Schwebstoffe schon zu fein sein................  

Einzig und allein ein Vlieser wird da noch am ende des Systems Abhilfe schaffen. 

Warum probierst du es nicht erst mal mit dem Vorschlag von Jörg?


----------



## normfest (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Hi Olli P
Na weil mein Rücklauf auf 2 x 50 in den Teich läuft,da ist es nicht so eifach eine Kiste aufzustellen.lege schon mal reststücke meines bodenvlies in den Oase 10.1 rein, und da bleib schon etwas hängen.Warum bringt ein Trommler nichts?die Arbeiten doch auch mit 40 my sieb
Gruß Marc


----------



## Olli.P (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Na,
weil ich eben denke, das die Schwebeteilchen dafür dann schon zu fein sind...............


----------



## normfest (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

allso holt ein vlieser kleiner teilchen aus den Teichdan habe ich wieder was gelernt

Gruß Marc


----------



## Olli.P (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Jepp,

ich denke schon, denn das Vlies setzt sich ja immer mehr zu und ein Trommler wird ja immer wieder frei gespült...................

Aber wenn der Vlieser zu sitzt wird einfach das Vlies weiter gedreht.................


----------



## Algusmaximus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Biologie könnte auch helfen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Servus Marc

 
Wozu das Vließ 

Oase wird sich schon bei der Konstruktion des 10.1 etwas gedacht haben 

Ein Vließfilter ist ein Grobabscheider und steht nun mal in der Filterkette an erster Stelle ...

Er soll ja das Bakterien-Besiedelungsmedium (z.B. __ Hel-x) vor "Verschmutzung" bewahren ...
arbeitet dann um einiges effektiver ....

Einzig abgestorbene Bakterien könnten dann wieder in den Kreislauf und somit in den Teich gelangen ...

Diese abgestorbenen Baki`s verursachen aber nicht so eine Trübung das man sagen könnte ich sehe meinen Teichgrund nicht ...  ist also kein Kriterium 

Im übrigen ... die Trübung wird höchst wahrscheinlich durch deine Fische verursacht, hast ja einige "Gründler" im Teich ....


----------



## normfest (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Hallo Helmut
Wozu das Vließ 
Das Vlies habe ich oben drauf gelegt um zu sehen wieviel Kleinstteile meine Anlage nicht schaft.
Mir geht es in erster Linie die teile die sich immerwieder auf den Boden und Steinen absetzen nach einer Aufwierbelung oder meiner Strömungspumpen rauszufiltern.
Es sieht halt nicht schön aus!(geschmackssache) aber es ist nun mal so mich stört es.
So wie ich das sehe um diese Störteilchen zu entfernen brauch ich wohl einen anderen  Filter.Obwohl mein Wasser klar ist(wenich nnicht meine steine Putze) und meine werte 
alle in ordnung sind!
Würde so etwas mir helfe http://www.volkstrommler.de/#!modelle
oder besser so was http://cgi.ebay.de/Vliesfilter-Biof...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item563d411849 halt mit biokammer

Gruß Marc


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Servus Marc

Wie schon hier erwähnt ... ein Vliesfilter ...
obwohl ein Trommler auch einen Filterkuchen zustande bringt ... es wird ja erst gespült, wenn der Wasserstand in der Trommel steigt


----------



## maritim (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

hallo marc,

hier mal ein link zu einem beitrag der interessant für dich sein könnte.

http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=24262/?q=

ein spaltsieb und siebfilter hält schon einiges an groben dreck raus. nur der feine dreck geht anschließend durch den biologischen teil wieder ungehindert in den teich.
im beruhigten wasser sammelt er sich dann am boden und wenn bewegung durch die fische kommt, dann wühlen sie den feinen dreck wieder auf.

ein vliesfilter arbeitet so fein, das er auch die kleinsten schwebestoffe aus dem teichwasser zieht und vom biologischen filter fern hält


----------



## maritim (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

hallo helmut,

einziger nachteil beim trommelfilter ist, das er in dem moment die komplette einheit spült, wo er am feinsten filtert. dann braucht es wieder etwas zeit bis sich der filterkuchen aufbaut.

beim vliesfilter wird das vlies immer nur ein kleines stück weiterbefördert und die absolute feinfilterrung durch den filterkuchen ist immer gegeben.
nur aus diesem grund filtert der vliesfilter noch etwas feiner als der trommelfilter..


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Danke Peter 

Wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## maritim (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

hallo helmut,

wollte jetzt auf keinen fall den trommelfilter schlecht machen!

bei trommelfilter und vliesfilter ist der wichtigste punkt, das sie von der größe auf die teichgröße, besatz, durchflussmenge ausgelegt sind.
beide systeme arbeiten hervorragend, wenn sie nicht an oder über der leistungsgrenze gefahren werden.

beide systeme haben winzige vor und nachteile , wenn man sie miteinander vergleicht.
man muss einfach schauen welches system am besten zu seinen teich passt.


----------



## normfest (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

Hallo Peter 
Danke erst mal allen die sich meinem Geschmackssache beteiligen.
so wie ich das verstanden habe ist der kleine Vokstrommler KC 10 völlig ausreichend für meine Teichgröße, ist wohl bis 10000 liter ausgelegt,man kann die reinigungsinterwalle selbst einstelle(Filterkuche) hatt aber keine biokammer! was der kleine  	
Vliesfilter Biofleece 300 schon hatt,aber nur bis 5-8 tausend Liter ausgelegt ist. Betreibe meine Anlage in Halbschwerkraft Pumpenkammer,Aquamax 12000 diese Pump das Wasser ca 2 Meter hoch in eine uv.lampe,dan zum Vorfilter Compactsieve und in den Oase filter.zurück zum Teich aufgeteilt in 2 x 50 rohre.
Welschen filter würdet ihr nehmen an meiner stelle,,und wie würde der Aufbau aussehen.
Am Teich werde ich bestimmt nichts mehr ändern(Grundstück zu klein ca 3-tonnen Ahr bruchsteine komplett verputzt).ausser immer wieder Pflanzen


----------



## maritim (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: kleinste Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern*

hallo marc,

ich erlaube mir ganz offen zu sprechen.

die bastelei würde ich mir sparen, das ich vor den oase filter einen trommelfilter stelle.
dann brauchst noch eine automatische fischwassereinspeisung für das wasser was der trommelfilter beim spülen verbraucht. hinzu kommt das du noch einen ablauf benötigst wo das splülwasser in den kanal geleitet werden kann.

bei deiner teichgröße hat der vliesfilter eindeutig die __ nase vorne.
halte ausschau nach einem gebrauchenden 500er vliesfilter wo der biologische teil integriert ist und du hast für immer ruhe und genügend reserven von der biologie.
ob du einen smartpond, genesi oder mamo nimmst ist jacke wie hose.
gute gebrauchte vliesfilter(mit bioteil) bekommst du zwischen 1800 und 2300 euro.
verkaufe dein oase filter und spaltsieb über die bucht, dann hast du schon wieder etwas geld in der tasche.

ps.
oder du nimmst dir den kleinen smartpond eco(mit bioteil), den bekommst du gebraucht für ca. 1300 euro.
allerdings verbraucht der dann ca. 3 bis 4 vliesrollen mehr im jahr....
könnte dir auch den kontakt zu jemanden herstellen, der in kürze seinen eco mit biologischen teil verkauft.


----------

